# 8x3 Workout



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Guys,

I am currently doing a UL routine and wanting to follow the 8x3 rep scheme but wondering if the assistance work etc was okay:

Monday - LOWER - 8x3 Squat - 4x10 Squat - 4x10 SLDL

Tuesday - UPPER - 8x3 Bench - 4x10 Bench - 4x10 Rows - 4x10 OHP

Thursday - LOWER - 8x3 Deadlift - 4x10 Front Squat - 4x10 GHR

Friday - UPPER - 8x3 Bench - 4x10 Bench - 4x10 Rows - 4x10 OHP

Looking at trying to increase my bench in particular as it is quite weak in comparison to my other lifts. What do you think? Alter anything?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ive written up an 8x3 ...

DAY 1 - BACK SQUAT , CG CHINS , BOR , RDL

DAY 2 - FRONT SQUAT , BB BENCH , FLOOR PRESS , DIPS , CALFS

DAY 3 - BACK SQUATS , DEADLIFT , GHR , BICEPS

DAY 4 - FRONT PRESS , INCLINE DB BENCH , DB OHP SEATED , CALFS

DAY 5 - BACK SQUATS , WG CHINS , YATES ROW ,GHR

DAY 6 - FRONT SQUAT, BB OHP, INCLINE DB BENCH ,PRESSDOWN,CALFS

some are assistance 3x15 , squats bench ohpare done 8x3 then 50% max for as many reps as possible


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> ive written up an 8x3 ...
> 
> DAY 1 - BACK SQUAT , CG CHINS , BOR , RDL
> 
> ...


Thanks for this but I much prefer my workout layout, would you later anything on mine?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Bump


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone? Begging it haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rsd147 said:


> Anyone? Begging it haha


you said you like your layout so why are you still asking peoples thoughts ?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> you said you like your layout so why are you still asking peoples thoughts ?


Because its more the accessory work I want confirmation on, not sure whether its too much ie should I do 4x10 Bench after doing 8x3 or is it too much?


----------

